# Widening entrance gate.



## justonepoint (23 Aug 2010)

For a V shaped entrance bay to a house off a road I want to widen the width of the gates. 
The width of the current gate is 10 feet  and the width of the widest part of the V at the edge of the road is about 25 feet.

My query is do I need planning permission to widen the gate from 10 feet to 14 feet. I will not be moving any walls or changing the dimensions of the V just moving the gate posts and putting up new gates.

Any views on it?


----------



## picorette (25 Aug 2010)

Would need more information to have a view.

How far back from the road are the gates?
What height are the gates, the gate posts and the adjacent walls? 
What is the location? Urban? Rural? Semi-rural? Village?


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2010)

justonepoint said:


> For a V shaped entrance bay to a house off a road I want to widen the width of the gates.
> The width of the current gate is 10 feet  and the width of the widest part of the V at the edge of the road is about 25 feet.
> 
> My query is do I need planning permission to widen the gate from 10 feet to 14 feet. I will not be moving any walls or changing the dimensions of the V just moving the gate posts and putting up new gates.
> ...



Yes, you do.

As far as I am aware the widening of existing entrances is not covered in the exempted development schedule.

Building the piers, erecting the gates, all are mentioned, but that is not the entrance proper.

The geometry of entrances may be strictly governed by local development plan standards.

Talk to your local planning officer before acting.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon          as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the  matters    at      hand.


----------

